# Advice for coffee car conversion



## Stben

Hi folks, I am looking for any advice regarding setting up a mobile coffee unit in a Mini Cooper, I run a coffee shop ice cream parlour, and it will be used at events along side my ice cream bike, not really every day use just weekends, galas and corporate events etc.

has anyone done this themselves, I am quite competent diy etc, the areas I'm looking for advice are

gas tank, I am planning fitting a lpg tank ( under back where spare wheel is located)with filling system I can use at petrol lpg station , what size tank would be sufficient for all day use, I am using a fracino twin head machine,

the machine would be heated via the lpg tank and the electrics for machine and grinder linked up to battery and inverter, any advice on this set up would be appreciated e.g. Size of inverter and battery

any advice for suppliers or other hints re fitting it all in would be appreciated

many thanks in advance

stephen


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

dunno if this is of any help.

http://www.trikeidea.com/products/roadrunner-juice-bar-2-1/


----------



## Stben

Hi yes that's the idea of finished car I would like to achieve,

just want to make sure everything planned right from the start


----------



## froggystyle

An LPG tank the size of a spare wheel holds about 60 litres of LPG (30kg), why do you think fitting one of those is the best idea, based on pump costs i guess at half the price of bottles?

I hope you are getting someone qualified to fit all this?

Maybe speak to these, http://www.towability.com/ who are part of Bella Barista, or used to be.


----------



## DavecUK

I guess the question is why in a mini cooper...I couldn't imagine a less practical solution.


----------



## Stben

Yes I do have someone qualified to fit it, I'm just trying to find best options at moment, does a cylinder of propane or butane not have problems as to where to locate it, I thought they had to be separate from machine


----------



## Stben

The idea of mini is something different a bit eye catching at events


----------



## froggystyle

I would guess, and only a guess so dont quote me, the gas bottle has to be in a locker away from everything, that can contain it if it goes boom.

@thecoffeebean may be a good one to talk to on here.

Have to agree with Dave, having a machine in the back of a mini would mean lots of bending down, not good for your back, unless your Peter Dinklage doing some moonlighting away from GOT.


----------



## DavecUK

Stben said:


> The idea of mini is something different a bit eye catching at events


How about just doing fantastic coffee and snacks...perhaps even get into roasting your own off site and selling it. The Mini is expensive and impractical and I am almost 101% certain you will not be able to use an LPG tank made for car conversions in the way you want to. I think it will be a bottle separate from the car in it's own secure housing. To be honest if you don't like any of the existing solutions something like a Zaffiro, Agila, Fiat Doblo or similar ulgy square practical box would make a much better prospect. not Kool, but cheaper.

....but if it's all about how it looks...then I guess you want a mini.


----------



## Jacko112

Instead of the MINI Hatch which as above says is space limiting, have you considered the MINI Clubvan? Should be a few second hand ones knocking around now & offers more space in the rear & lends itself better to signwriting (I used to work for MINI!). As its classed as a CV you'll be able to claim more back through the business too.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Stben said:


> it will be used at events along side my ice cream bike, not really every day use just weekends, galas and corporate events etc.


Seeing as how it will only be used occasionally id have to consider a trailer, otherwise you have all that investment of a car and the depreciation of it going to waste.

Have to also add the height of the machine in the back of the mini would cripple me after a morning.

Trailers look very versatile compared.

http://customcoffeevans.com.au/30-000-40-000-packages/


----------



## Stben

Yes it's mini I'm looking to convert, I know it doesn't offer the best space but has to be achievable ,

what are the options of using a gas cylinder does it have to be located in vehicle or situated next to it and obviously it needs to be contained in some sort of cover /housing


----------



## Stben

Yes it's mini I'm looking to convert, I know it doesn't offer the best space but has to be achievable ,

what are the options of using a gas cylinder does it have to be located in vehicle or situated next to it and obviously it needs to be contained in some sort of cover /housing


----------



## Jon

For gas it needs to be in a vented locker - or you can have it freestanding outside of the vehicle I believe. Feel free to correct me if you know otherwise as my knowledge is a little outdated.


----------



## dillonmr

As someone who loves coffee and is also a long term mini owner I'd query how low the boot is to the ground for what you want it to do?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

dillonmr said:


> As someone who loves coffee and is also a long term mini owner *I'd query how low the boot is to the ground* for what you want it to do?





Jumbo Ratty said:


> http://www.trikeidea.com/products/roadrunner-juice-bar-2-1/





Jumbo Ratty said:


> Have to also add the height of the machine in the back of the mini would cripple me after a morning.


If you click on the link then click on the photos you can see someone struggling to operate a machine in the back : its photo 4.

Not only will it give an average height person back problems I think you will end up bashing your head more than you'd like on the boot lid, this may prove entertaining to the crowd


----------



## froggystyle

I have my rocket at about that height at the minute due to half a kitchen missing, its tedious and annoying to use, i would hate to use it for a long period.


----------



## Stben

dillonmr said:


> As someone who loves coffee and is also a long term mini owner I'd query how low the boot is to the ground for what you want it to do?


Hi yes I have thought of this, the plan is to fit shelf that machine will sit on at highest possible height for machine to fit in, also when arriving at sales sight the idea is to reverse car on purpose built ramps to give it a bit more height


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Stben said:


> the idea is to reverse car on purpose built ramps to give it a bit more height


will there be room enough for you to get in and drive it when you have your purpose built ramps in the car ?, assuming you will have 4 of them otherwise it wont be level


----------



## Stben

Jumbo Ratty said:


> will there be room enough for you to get in and drive it when you have your purpose built ramps in the car ?, assuming you will have 4 of them otherwise it wont be level


Yes they will be four rather than two full length ramps, obviously ramps will help with levelling as well, a lot of fields etc set up in are not level to start with


----------



## froggystyle

Where are you going to put these ramps, bearing in mind you will need your machine, grinder, fridge, gas supply, batteries/invertor plus all other coffee related stuff in the back of the mini?

I really think your making life difficult just to have a certain car.


----------



## hotmetal

Monster Truck Coffee - that's where it's at! Huge visibility and crowd-pulling potential. Will drive across any terrain (even over Minis), loads of room and as high as you like!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Stben said:


> Yes they will be four rather than two full length ramps, obviously ramps will help with levelling as well, a lot of fields etc set up in are not level to start with


Ive had a brain wave !

Ditch the idea of ramps, take a shovel. Takes up less space than 4 purpose built ramps and is readily available from hardware stores.

Dig a big hole behind where you park the car, you stand in the hole and the machine will be at the right height.

You can also level the earth the cars wheels are on. Simply replace the earth before you leave.

you'll find a thanks button below this post


----------



## DavecUK

dupe post...please delete


----------



## DavecUK

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive had a brain wave !
> 
> Ditch the idea of ramps, take a shovel. Takes up less space than 4 purpose built ramps and is readily available from hardware stores.
> 
> Dig a big hole behind where you park the car, you stand in the hole and the machine will be at the right height.
> 
> You can also level the earth the cars wheels are on. Simply replace the earth before you leave.
> 
> you'll find a thanks button below this post


I gave up trying to advise him, it's akin to putting espresso before a tea drinker.


----------



## coffeebean

Hi, give me a shout and I can quote you for everything you will need for a dual fuel machine including installation - sounds an interesting idea!! Andy


----------



## Stben

coffeebean said:


> Hi, give me a shout and I can quote you for everything you will need for a dual fuel machine including installation - sounds an interesting idea!! Andy


Hi thanks

I have most things at moment fracino duel fuel machine grinder etc, biggest thing trying to sort at moment is the gas ,is there another option rather than using a gas cylinder, which would have to sit next to car


----------



## Jon

Have you bought this Mini already?


----------



## coffeebean

How much of the interior of the car are you keeping? If you are taking the seats out you would probably have room for a gas locker for a bottle


----------



## jlarkin

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive had a brain wave !
> 
> Ditch the idea of ramps, take a shovel. Takes up less space than 4 purpose built ramps and is readily available from hardware stores.
> 
> Dig a big hole behind where you park the car, you stand in the hole and the machine will be at the right height.
> 
> You can also level the earth the cars wheels are on. Simply replace the earth before you leave.
> 
> you'll find a thanks button below this post


Thanks Jumbo. Made me genuinely laugh out loud


----------



## Stben

coffeebean said:


> How much of the interior of the car are you keeping? If you are taking the seats out you would probably have room for a gas locker for a bottle


I'm planning on removing rear seats anyway, possibly front passenger seat depending on how things fit in,

i have been looking at refillable cylinders(at fuel station) like used in some motor homes which would mean could top up cylinder do away with need for back up cylinder,

would a cylinder in a gas locker be acceptable for inside vehicle re gas safety certificate


----------



## blueray

I do run a mobile coffee van and lots of what you are after involves all kinds of regulations and will vary with who does the safety check.

First you will need a vent inside the rear of the car boot for ventilation (crazy I know as you are outside the car but there the regs)

as far as the gas is concerned you will need to run copper pipe to an exit point and include a separate shut off valve and then I ran 2m rubber hose to the cylinder it has to be min 1m away from the car

when it comes to an enclosure you can use a dog cage which has air flow and can be secure from the public. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stben

blueray said:


> I do run a mobile coffee van and lots of what you are after involves all kinds of regulations and will vary with who does the safety check.
> 
> First you will need a vent inside the rear of the car boot for ventilation (crazy I know as you are outside the car but there the regs)
> 
> as far as the gas is concerned you will need to run copper pipe to an exit point and include a separate shut off valve and then I ran 2m rubber hose to the cylinder it has to be min 1m away from the car
> 
> when it comes to an enclosure you can use a dog cage which has air flow and can be secure from the public. Hope this helps.


Yes that is a help, looking at regulations I don't think I will get away with fixing cylinder in vehicle,

do u carry a spare cylinder,

i didn't want to operate with cylinder outside of car but looks like only way to go

thanks


----------



## blueray

Yes I do carry a spare cylinder but if you start with a full one that will last 4-5 full day events I usually carry the spare when I have done between 2-3 events

but as you can see it is possible not to. Make sure you always ask the event if they have electricity available and rig the car with a mains input plug.

Where are you based.


----------



## Stben

blueray said:


> Yes I do carry a spare cylinder but if you start with a full one that will last 4-5 full day events I usually carry the spare when I have done between 2-3 events
> 
> but as you can see it is possible not to. Make sure you always ask the event if they have electricity available and rig the car with a mains input plug.
> 
> Where are you based.


based in Aberdeen, Scotland,

most events I may have my van alongside as well, (for ice cream bike) so carrying spare cylinder shouldn't be problem, but ideally would like to have everything fitted in mini that's required,


----------

